# FTP, DNS mit Neatgear Router



## DeMuX (29. April 2002)

Hi,

ich habe einen netgear router. netzwerk und internet läuft super.
ich kann aber meinen ftp-server leider nicht mehr betreiben.
früher hab ich den dns2go client in verbindung mit dem g6-ftpserver
laufen lassen. das geht jetzt aber nicht mehr. 
was kann ich da denn machen, damit das wieder geht.
oder was kann ich alternativ machen?

grüsse demux


----------



## Moartel (2. Mai 2002)

Es kann sein dass der Port 21 von einer Firewall gesperrt worden ist.
Kann aber auch sein dass du den Port forwarden musst. Ob der dns2go-Client hinter einem Router geht weiß ich nicht, der Anbieter wird dir das aber sagen können.


----------



## DeMuX (2. Mai 2002)

ok, ich werde da mal nachschauen.
danke schon mal. oder weißt du zufällig
welchen port ich dann hernehmen könnte?


----------



## Virtual Freak (2. Mai 2002)

*also...*

HI mal wieder

Du musst auf jedenfall die FTP Ports auf den FTP Server bei dir im LAN Forwarden das sonst dein Router keine ahnung hat wohin er die Requests auf ihm für FTP hinschicken soll und sie einfach blockt.

Das das DynDNS Teil noch funktioniert bezweifle ich stark...den dazu müsste es schon die IP die dein Router vom ISP bekommen hat auslesen und diese an DynDNS forwarden...denn die IP deines Routers ist die einzige IP die im Internet erreichbar/sichtbar ist. Alle andern..also die deiner 3 pCS sind durch die NAT deines Routers abgeriegelt.

Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob es tools gibt die dies können...aber wenn du die IP von Hand an Dyn weitergeben kannst sollte das gehen...sollange du deinen Router die Verbindung an lebenlassen lässt und nach dem disconnect wieder verbinden lässt ist die chance gross das du die selbe ip BEKOMMST...ansonsten wär ich für ne DynDNS-Router Lösung auch offen)

Greetz VF


----------



## DeMuX (2. Mai 2002)

Hi du,

danke schon mal, und sorry, das ich noch nicht gevotet hab. habs aber noch nicht gefunden.
ich werde heute mal meinen admin fragen, was der dazu meint.
ich mail dir dann mal, wenn ich ne brauchbare lösung gefunden hab.

grüße demux

sarasota.fl@gmx.de


----------



## Psyclic (2. Mai 2002)

also mein router hat son ding das die ip automatisch an DynDNS geforwarded wird...


----------



## Virtual Freak (2. Mai 2002)

*also*

ich hab mich mal bey dyndns umgeschaut...
eigentlich sollte es auch mit einem router prima klappen...du must nur einen der clients runterladen die auch das forwarden der ips von nem router beherschen..gibt verschiedenen die das können...
ich hab mal bali genommen...der sollte eigentlich auch mit nem netgear funtzen...musst ihm nur angeben auf welcher seite der router config die  wan adresse steht und wie er sich da auf den router einloggen kann...

ausser dem musst du natürlich die ftpports auf die IP deines server rechners (mit vorteil feste IP) mappen/forwarden.

Greetz VF


----------



## DeMuX (2. Mai 2002)

mann mann, da kann ich gleich mal wieder lossurfen. aber danke schon mal. ja, ne feste ip währe schon cool.... aber.... $$$ hehe.

ich geb dir dann bescheid.

gruß demux


----------



## Radhad (21. Juli 2004)

Ich habe ein etwas anderes Problem, aber ähnliche Vorraussetzungen.

Bei meinem Netgear Router ist ein Tool integriert für DynDNS, doch dieses funktioniert komischerweise nicht. Wenn ich die DNS-Adresse im Browser eintippe komme ich nicht auf meinen Apache-Server, weil die IP nicht übergeben wird an DynDNS. Ist das ein Fehler vom Router? Mein Rechner hat ne feste IP im DHCP Netz und die entsprechenden Ports sind offen.


MfG Radhad


----------



## TheNBP (21. Juli 2004)

Vorsicht:
Du kannst nur von intern auf Deine eigene externe IP Adresse zugreifen solange Dein Router NAT Loopback unterstützt.

Versuch erstmal von einem anderen Internetanschluss auf Deinen Webserver zu connecten. Oder benutzt irgendeinen offenen Proxy Server zum testen.


----------



## Radhad (21. Juli 2004)

Das mein ich ja, das geht nicht, es kann niemand auf den Webserver zugreifen über die DNS Adresse, über IP geht es.

MfG Radhad


----------



## TheNBP (21. Juli 2004)

Dann funktioniert höchstwahrscheinlich die DNS Aktualisierung des Routers nicht.

Versuch es doch mal mit einem anderen DynDNS Anbieter.


----------

